# 2005 Outback 28Rss For Sale 10,000 Firm



## jonnyablue (Aug 19, 2007)

2005 28rss, great shape, new tires, comes with hitch and all the accessories with it, has a vhs tv for the front bunks with a dvd player, has a dvd player car sterio in the kitchen, everything works perfectly, has a cable outlet at the outside cooktop to watch tv outside, has a tornado black tank flush, i am located in tuckerton nj and you can contact me with questions through my email [email protected] or you can call me at (609)517-4345 thanks $10,000 firm


----------

